

Case Study: Real Time SMS polls at Zappos All Hands Meeting - jjacobson
http://blog.wedgi.es/post/17628212361/zapposrealtimevoting

======
ww520
Zappos' LV downtown redevelopment has the perfect timing. Real estate
investment could be very lucrative if bought at the right time. Real estate is
at the bottom now in the States. LV was especially hardhit. Zappos has the
opportunity to reshape things on the cheap. Great timing.

~~~
jjacobson
Good Gigaom article about downtown Vegas and the startups there today in
Gigaom [http://gigaom.com/2012/02/16/an-inside-look-at-the-high-
tech...](http://gigaom.com/2012/02/16/an-inside-look-at-the-high-tech-
awakening-in-las-vegas/)

------
thwest
5500 acres / 302 shipping containers = 18.2 acres per shipping container?

